# The average face from around the world....



## Arch (Nov 9, 2010)

Found quite an interesting site the other day, this guy basically takes a 100 images of everyday people from any city and the software makes an 'average'  of the people, giving one final portrait.
You can even upload 100 images of your own city and let the open source software do the rest.

Ethnic and regional diversity - the effects of globalization on local populations.


There is also this site which lets you play around with a series of portraits yourself...

Face Research  Demos  Make An Average


The only thing is, the software seems to make everyone BEAUTIFUL!!... if anyone can make an ugly person let me know


----------



## JohnMF (Nov 12, 2010)

i vaguely remember seeing something on TV where they done a similar experiment with people in Cornwall. Locals have always believed there is a "Cornwall look" and the show wanted to see if there was any truth in it.


----------

